# Forum About Russia Politics  Все-таки они приняли закон против сирот.

## mishau_

Вот несколько синонимов закона: 
- закон Димы Яковлева
- закон подлецов 
- закон людоедов
- антисиротский закон
- антимагнитский закон. 
Закон прошел в Думе: 192 депутата за, 17 - против. Примечательно, что за закон проголосовал даже один мертвый депутат. 100 000 подписей россиян против принятия антисиротской поправки были проигнорированы. Далее закон был одобрен в Совете Федерации где за поправку проголосовали 143 сенатора из 143 (100%), и в конце концов утвержден Президентом Путиным. Против закона высказывались несколько министров, в т.ч. министр образования Ливанов и Лавров (министр иностранных дел).  
Закон был принят в отместку Америке, как ответ на закон Магнитского, по принципу "раз Америка бомбит Сирию, мы разбомбим Воронеж" ибо закон "Магнитского" предусматривает визовые, а главное финансовые ограничения для российских чиновников, подозреваемых в нарушении прав человека. 
Аргументы сторонники Закона Димы Яковлева:
- 17 усыновленных американцами детей погибли, родители не получили должного наказания (По данным Euronews, за все время американскими семьями были усыновлены 60 000 российских детей-сирот, из них погибли 19 детей, по всем странам 140 000 - 1220).
- усыновление русских детей нерусскими - национальный позор (однако летом было достигнуто соглашения с США об усыновлении, которое сейчас утратило силу).  
Согласно данным Фонда "Общественное Мнения" 56% россиян *поддерживают запрет* на усыновление маленьких сирот (в т.ч. сирот-инвалидов) иностранцами.

----------


## Throbert McGee

> 56% россиян поддерживают запрет на усыновление маленьких сирот (*в т.ч. сирот-инвалидов*) иностранцами.

 In other words, children who may be especially difficult to place for adoption inside Russia. One of my Russian friends used the phrase *«собака на сене»* to describe it: "We don't really want these kids, but YOU can't have them, either."  ::  
I completely understand why the Russian public was outraged by the Dima Yakovlev case, but that doesn't justify this new law. 
P.S. By the way, even though *собака на сене* is literally "dog in the hay," in English we invariably say "a dog in the manger." (I think "manger" would be *ясли (для сена)*?? At least, Google Image seems to support this.)

----------


## diogen_

> In other words, children who may be especially difficult to place for adoption inside Russia. One of my Russian friends used the phrase *«собака на сене»* to describe it: "We don't really want these kids, but YOU can't have them, either."  
> I completely understand why the Russian public was outraged by the Dima Yakovlev case, but that doesn't justify this new law.

 The common run of people base their judgments not on statistics but on what they see and hear via media. If some observable examples are negative and emotionally colored then the public opinion quickly gets negative. Hence, in accordance with the law of Hume’s induction* people  jump to conclusions and  tend to spread theses negative cases on all cases regardless of  the existing statistics. It’s as simple as that. So, the comparison with “dogs in the monger” may be a little bit far-fetched, since people  tend to subconsciously think the fate of Russian children in the USA is far from a bed of roses. 
Frankly, I’m not going to justify the “raw emotions” and vindictiveness of Russian politicians and personally do think the “retaliation” law is pretty stupid , yet still I wonder why do you need children from other countries when you have lots of orphans in the USA? I asked himself the question ‘how many orphans are in America?’ and got that the figure is probably more than  100,000. orphan - Поиск в Google 
So, I don’t understand the urge to go to Russia and other countries and adopt children there if you have plenty of your own kids ready to be adopted. I may miss something simple and important, though.
*Problem of induction - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## mishau_

> "We don't really want these kids, but YOU can't have them, either."   
> P.S. By the way, even though *собака на сене* is literally "dog in the hay," in English we invariably say "a dog in the manger." (I think "manger" would be *ясли (для сена)*?? At least, Google Image seems to support this.)

 There's  one more relevant proverb: Назло маме отморожу уши - Cutting off the nose to spite the face  
Meanwhile, one of the arguments of the law's approvers was bad paretns were not enough punished. Let's see the statistics about all the Russina kids adopted into US.  Год  Имя
 (латинскими буквами указано новое имя)  Приговор   1996  Константин Шлепин
 (David Polreis, Jr.)  Приемная мать, Рене Полрейс, приговорена к 18 годам заключения   1998  Logan Higginbotham  Приемная мать, Лаура Хиггинботам, в рамках  сделки со следствием признала себя виновной в непреднамеренном убийстве и была приговорена к 1 году заключения   2000  Виктор Сергеевич Тулимов
 (Viktor Alexander Matthey)  Оба приемных родителя приговорены в конечном счете к 10 годам заключения   2001  Jacob Lindorff  Приемная мать, Хэзер Линдорф, приговорена к 6 годам, ее муж получил 4 года условно и 400 часов общественных работ   2002  Никита Хоряков
 (Zachary Higier)  Наталья Хиджиер, приемная мать, признала себя виновной в непредумышленном убийстве и была приговорена к 2,5 годам заключения   2002  Maria Anastasia Bennett  Сюзан Беннет, приемная мать, признала себя виновной в убийстве по неосторожности и была приговорена к 3 годам заключения   2002  Kelsey Hyre  Приемный отец, Джеральд Хайр, приговорен к 16 годам заключения за то, что в приступе ярости швырнул ребенка на пол, что привело к параличу. Его жена получила 2 года за сокрытие улик и жестокое обращение с ребенком   2003  Алексей Васильевич Гейко (Alex Pavlis)  Ирма Павлис, приемная мать, приговорена к 12 годам заключения за непредумышленное убийство   2003  Дмитрий Сергеевич Исланкулов
 (Liam Thompson)  Приемная мать, Эми Томпсон, приговорена к 14 годам, ее муж Гэри получил 15 лет за подвергание ребенка опасности и непредумышленное убийство   2003  Jessica Albina Hagmann  Патрис Хагманн, приемная мать, приговорена к условному сроку и еще двум отложенным срокам по 5 лет   2005  Денис Урицкий
 (Dennis Gene Merryman)  Оба приемных родителя, Донна и Сэмюель Мерримен*, были приговорены к 22 годам заключения без права досрочного освобождения.
 * Нельзя не отметить злую иронию судьбы, давшей такую фамилию убийцам (Merryman означает "веселый, радостный человек")   2005  Виктория Валерьевна Баженова (Nina Hilt)  Приемная мать, Пегги Хилт, приговорена к 19 годам заключения   2008  Николай Емельянцев  Приемная мать, Кимберли Емельянцева, была признана виновной в убийстве и приговорена к 15 годам заключения   2009  Иван Скоробогатов  Супруги Крэйвер получили  минимальный срок заключения, 16 месяцев, поскольку к моменту приговора  просидели в тюрьме почти 2 года, лишились своего дома, всех накоплений и  работы, а также второго усыновленного ребенка    Год  Имя
 (латинскими буквами указано новое имя)  Приговор   1996  Константин Шлепин
 (David Polreis, Jr.)  Приемная мать, Рене Полрейс, приговорена к 18 годам заключения   1998  Logan Higginbotham  Приемная мать, Лаура Хиггинботам, в рамках  сделки со следствием признала себя виновной в непреднамеренном убийстве и была приговорена к 1 году заключения   2000  Виктор Сергеевич Тулимов
 (Viktor Alexander Matthey)  Оба приемных родителя приговорены в конечном счете к 10 годам заключения   2001  Jacob Lindorff  Приемная мать, Хэзер Линдорф, приговорена к 6 годам, ее муж получил 4 года условно и 400 часов общественных работ   2002  Никита Хоряков
 (Zachary Higier)  Наталья Хиджиер, приемная мать, признала себя виновной в непредумышленном убийстве и была приговорена к 2,5 годам заключения   2002  Maria Anastasia Bennett  Сюзан Беннет, приемная мать, признала себя виновной в убийстве по неосторожности и была приговорена к 3 годам заключения   2002  Kelsey Hyre  Приемный отец, Джеральд Хайр, приговорен к 16 годам заключения за то, что в приступе ярости швырнул ребенка на пол, что привело к параличу. Его жена получила 2 года за сокрытие улик и жестокое обращение с ребенком   2003  Алексей Васильевич Гейко (Alex Pavlis)  Ирма Павлис, приемная мать, приговорена к 12 годам заключения за непредумышленное убийство   2003  Дмитрий Сергеевич Исланкулов
 (Liam Thompson)  Приемная мать, Эми Томпсон, приговорена к 14 годам, ее муж Гэри получил 15 лет за подвергание ребенка опасности и непредумышленное убийство   2003  Jessica Albina Hagmann  Патрис Хагманн, приемная мать, приговорена к условному сроку и еще двум отложенным срокам по 5 лет   2005  Денис Урицкий
 (Dennis Gene Merryman)  Оба приемных родителя, Донна и Сэмюель Мерримен*, были приговорены к 22 годам заключения без права досрочного освобождения.
 * Нельзя не отметить злую иронию судьбы, давшей такую фамилию убийцам (Merryman означает "веселый, радостный человек")   2005  Виктория Валерьевна Баженова (Nina Hilt)  Приемная мать, Пегги Хилт, приговорена к 19 годам заключения   2008  Николай Емельянцев  Приемная мать, Кимберли Емельянцева, была признана виновной в убийстве и приговорена к 15 годам заключения   2009  Иван Скоробогатов  Супруги Крэйвер получили  минимальный срок заключения, 16 месяцев, поскольку к моменту приговора  просидели в тюрьме почти 2 года, лишились своего дома, всех накоплений и  работы, а также второго усыновленного ребенка

----------


## Throbert McGee

> So, I don’t understand the urge to go to Russia and other countries and adopt children there if you have plenty of your own kids ready to be adopted. I may miss something simple and important, though.

 I generally agree with your point -- it's better to adopt orphans from one's one country. 
I would guess that some people "go abroad" to adopt because the majority of prospective adoptive parents hope to get _healthy_ children who are_ under two years old_. So, they're willing to spend more money on an international adoption in order to avoid adopting a 10-year-old American who's in a wheelchair. 
And, also, some parents hope to adopt a baby "who looks like us" -- translation, white Americans look to Russia because they're reluctant to adopt an African-American kid. (In some cases, it's not pure racism; there may be a perception, for example, that African-Amerian orphans are more likely to have been born to mothers who used drugs or alcohol during pregnancy, and therefore may have cognitive impairments and other health issues. Only, as it turns out, Fetal Alcohol Syndrome is a problem among white Russians, too...) 
On the other hand, there are also some much more positive reasons for adopting abroad; it's not always about avoiding/ignoring "undesirable" orphans here in the U.S. For instance, _some_ of the Americans who seek to adopt from Russia are themselves Soviet emigres, so they speak Russian and feel that they're in a good position to give the adopted children "pride in their Russian heritage." 
Others perhaps don't know Russian, but (for example) the family has lots of prior experience in caring for "special needs" kids who have Down Syndrome or are deaf or paralyzed or whatever. So, when they hear about a disabled Russian kid who's been stuck in the orphanage system for years because most Russian parents (like most American parents) prefer to adopt a "healthy and normal" child -- again, they consider themselves to be in a better-than-average position to help *this particular child*.

----------


## Throbert McGee

> There's one more relevant proverb: Назло маме отморожу уши - Cutting off the nose to spite the face

 Or in this case, perhaps, it's more like "cutting off the noses of Russian orphans in order to spite the U.S. Congress."  
I thought your phrase *по принципу "раз Америка бомбит Сирию, мы разбомбим Воронеж"* seemed very apt, too. I can't think of an English equivalent, but I guess one could say "If the Soviets invade Afghanistan, the U.S. will bomb Seattle," or something like that. It sounds very Kubrickian!

----------


## Marcus

> I generally agree with your point -- it's better to adopt orphans from one's one country. 
> I would guess that some people "go abroad" to adopt because the majority of prospective adoptive parents hope to get _healthy_ children who are_ under two years old_. So, they're willing to spend more money on an international adoption in order to avoid adopting a 10-year-old American who's in a wheelchair. 
> And, also, some parents hope to adopt a baby "who looks like us" -- translation, white Americans look to Russia because they're reluctant to adopt an African-American kid.

 Вы совершенно правильно говорите. Американцы, как нормальные люди, в основном усыновляли более-менее здоровых детей в возрасте до 4 лет. Россия привлекает тех, кто хочет усыновить белого или, что еще более трудно найти, светловолосого и голубоглазого ребенка. Но на таких детей и в России спрос большой.

----------


## mishau_

> Но на таких детей и в России спрос большой.

 Что-то сомнительно.  
Исходя из содержания:    ст. 124 Семейного кодекса РФ,п. 2 и Раздела IV Правил передачи детей на усыновление,ст. 11 Федерального закон РФ "О банке данных",Раздела IV Правил ведения государственного банка данных,ст. 272 ГПК РФ,
международное усыновление российских детей  допускается только в том случае, если* не  представляется возможным передать ребенка на воспитание в семьи  российских граждан* либо на усыновление биородственникам ребенка,  независимо от гражданства и места жительства этих биородственников, и   ребенок имеет полный статус на усыновление по любому из оснований согласно п. 2 Правил передачи детей на усыновление,  кроме того случая, когда статус основан на том, что по причинам,  признанным судом неуважительными, биородители более шести месяцев не  проживают  совместно с ребенком и уклоняются от его воспитания и  содержания. 
Стало быть все усыновления американцами российских детей происходили, при отсутствии спроса на этих детей в России.

----------


## Marcus

> Стало быть все усыновления американцами российских детей происходили, при отсутствии спроса на этих детей в России.

 Вы, обличитель коррупции в России, говорите такие вещи? Потому и платят американцы такие большие деньги за усыновление, чтобы чиновникам взятки давать.

----------


## Eric C.

I think adoption should be fully international and competitive, i.e. if there's more than 1 request for adoption, the one whose ability to provide is highest wins; that way, kids will be gaining more from it than the government will, just like it's supposed to be.

----------


## DrBaldhead

As far as I can understand the topic's author, selling kids is not bad if you sell them to the good hands. IMHO it doesn't justify the practice.

----------


## mishau_

> Вы, обличитель коррупции в России

 Навешивание ярлыков detected. Правила демагога. п. 32 
Я насчет взяток ничего не говорил. Есть агентства по усыновлению,  которые получают комиссию за свою работу. Можно усыновлять и без помощи  агентств, самостоятельно и ничего никому не платить, кроме каких-то  официальных проплат. И усыновление происходит только по решению суда.
Что  касается взяток, этим должна заниматься полиция. И, в отличии от 19  случаев гибели усыновленных детей в США, случаи прямой продажи детей в  США мне неизвестны.  
Более того, как сказал Лукин, получается, это  государство торгует детьми в обмен на лояльные законы по отношению к  своим коррупционерам. Ограничили въезд взяточникам в США - не дадим  американцам усыновлять детей. Отменили ограничение на въезд - получите  наших детей. Выглядит это отвратительно.

----------


## Marcus

Не может же быть, чтобы в Америке и своих детей хотели усыновить, и чужих, а в России - даже своих бы не хотели. Как не может быть, чтобы американцы хотели усыновлять других детей, чем русские.

----------


## Marcus

> Я насчет взяток ничего не говорил.

 Вы все время о них говорите. Почему вы вдруг решили, что здесь все честно? Почему агенства берут такие деньги? Никого там не подмасливают? Тем более, что по закону усыновлять должны только тех, кто в России никому не нужен, откуда тогда столько иностранных усыновлений?

----------


## Полуношник

> Вы все время о них говорите. Почему вы вдруг решили, что здесь все честно? Почему агенства берут такие деньги? Никого там не подмасливают? Тем более, что по закону усыновлять должны только тех, кто в России никому не нужен, откуда тогда столько иностранных усыновлений?

 Может быть и подмасливают. А вы никогда не платили за то, что должно быть сделано бесплатно? Российским усыновителям, может быть, тоже приходится подмасливать. Ну и что теперь, совсем запретить усыновления? А заодно закрыть все больницы, потому что врачи берут взятки, запретить ездить на автомобилях и т.д. и т.п. 
Не надо делать вид, что это борьба против коррупции или за счастье детей. Это типа торгового эмбарго в ответ на санкции против чиновников. Обычно Онищенко запрещал куриные окорочка, а в этот раз вот такое оригинальное решение приняли.

----------


## mishau_

В интернет попала любопытная фотография, российский радетель сирот, в голубых ботинках снят в Монте-Карло на отдыхе с Дмитрием Хворостовским.
Это, конечно, вызвало огромную волну возмущения, несколько дней назад Павел Астахов горячо поддерживал закон, запрещающий российским детям-сиротам ехать в новые семьи в Америку, как тут же после трудов праведных по «антидетскому закону» не отправится отдыхать в Монако? 
Фото из блога заслуженного артиста Станислава Садальского.

----------


## Lampada

*Thousands march to protest Russia's adoption ban - Yahoo! News*

----------


## mishau_

Жалко у меня батарейки сели, не могу свой фоторепорт выложить. 
Поразила милиция - вышла в черных тулупах 30-х годов.

----------


## Lampada

А что там у них за сапоги? Похоже, что тоже меховые.

----------


## mishau_

Не обратил внимания. Меховые, навряд ли - это рядовой состав срочной службы был так одет. Из какого музея они эти тулупы достали...

----------


## Marcus

После запрета на усыновление американцами цены на российских детей упадут, и их смогут усыновить больше людей.

----------


## mishau_

Сергей Белоголовцев: "Мне стыдно, что я русский, правда."

----------


## Eric C.

> После запрета на усыновление американцами цены на российских детей упадут, и их смогут усыновить больше людей.

 Really??? While absolutely realizing how disgusting even talking this way is, I'll still ask: so, your kids will "get cheaper" and you think it's good? Really man? It's good that some people with questionable background can now more easily get a kid and ruin their lives? That even alcohol addicts can now probably get a kid? Do you even realize that your political bs about "patriotism" or whatever you made up in your mind is worth really little when it comes to the welfare of even one kid? I'm just glad I can tell by mishau's posts not all Russians are like you, man.

----------


## Valda

> Сергей Белоголовцев: "Мне стыдно, что я русский, правда."

 Люблю его праведный гнев. Он прав о китайской медицине.

----------


## mishau_

> Really??? While absolutely realizing how disgusting even talking this way is, I'll still ask: so, your kids will "get cheaper" and you think it's good? Really man? It's good that some people with questionable background can now more easily get a kid and ruin their lives? That even alcohol addicts can now probably get a kid? Do you even realize that your political bs about "patriotism" or whatever you made up in your mind is worth really little when it comes to welfare of even one kid? I'm just glad I can tell by mishau's posts not all Russians are like you, man.

 Хорошо сказал Леонид Млечин:   _Все это рождено иррациональным непониманием Запада и Соединенных Штатов
и таким биологическим антиамериканизмом, который берет верх над здравым смыслом. _ Интервью здесь: http://echo.msk.ru/programs/personalno/989020-echo/  _Правящий класс, истеблишмент, пребывает в полнейшей уверенности, что Соединенным Штатам нанесен просто невероятный удар, потому что они видят лишь реакцию официальных персонажей, которые занимаются отношениями с Россией. Получается, что наша страна ведет войну с мифическим, не существующем государством, потому что то, как они себе представляют Соединенные Штаты, такой страны нет. Судя по всему, они уверены, что российских детей усыновляет Государственный департамент._  
И это очень хорошо показывает насколько сегодня деградировала правящая верхушка в сравнении даже с Брежневскими временами.

----------


## Marcus

> Ну, Сталин не прислушался к нему, как известно – он кроме как в Тегеран в 1943-м и в поверженный Берлин никуда не ездил. *Довольствовался тем, что пишет «Правда»* и что ему писали его дипломаты и разведчики. И демонстрировал поразительное, фантастическое непонимание заграницы. Сначала США его мало интересовали, потом очень сильно. И так на протяжении десятилетия.

 В это можно поверить? "Правда", как и все СМИ, должна была создавать определенные мысли и чувства у читателей. Она не должна была писать правду, если эта правда не была нужна для вышеуказанных целей. Информацию же Сталин, как и другие правители, черпал действительно из сообщений дипломатов и разведчиков. За границей до революции он бывал.   

> Правящий класс, истеблишмент, пребывает в полнейшей уверенности, что Соединенным Штатам нанесен просто невероятный удар, потому что они видят лишь реакцию официальных персонажей, которые занимаются отношениями с Россией. Получается, что наша страна ведет войну с мифическим, не существующем государством, потому что то, как они себе представляют Соединенные Штаты, такой страны нет. Судя по всему, они уверены, что российских детей усыновляет Государственный департамент.

 Оттого что какие-то американцы не знают, где находится Ирак, Ираку не легче.
Все остальное в том же духе. Невероятный бред.

----------


## Crocodile

> Закон был принят в отместку Америке, как ответ на закон Магнитского, по принципу "раз Америка бомбит Сирию, мы разбомбим Воронеж" ибо закон "Магнитского" предусматривает визовые, а главное финансовые ограничения для российских чиновников, подозреваемых в нарушении прав человека.

 Миша, хочу вставить свои 2 копейки. Не буду вдаваться в сам закон, который, очевидно, по сути вполне ощутимо попахивает неадекватом. Я хочу поговорить о другом.  
Вот поставь себя на нелёгкое место у закромов руля государства. Сидишь ты спокойно, никого не трогаешь, занимаешься своими делами. Ну, там, как всегда, кто-то у кого-то что-то забрал и при этом кто-то кого-то где-то убил. С кем не бывает. Дело-то житейское. Как говаривал дон Корлеоне: "_Мне всё равно каким образом человек зарабатывает себе на жизнь._" И тут ВНЕЗАПНО американцы принимают закон против какой-то категории наших граждан, которые *нарушают права человека*. Нда. История непростая. Международная дипломатия требует симметричного ответа. И вот сидишь ты и думаешь: симметричный ответ - это значит надо найти такую феньку, где какая-то категория американских граждан нарушает права человека. А какие есть варианты? Первый - война в Ираке и/или Афганистане. Можно сказать, что геноцид мирных жителей и запретить въезд американских генералов в Россию. Ну, так они и так вряд ли рвутся ехать. Засмеют. Да и на родине не поймут. А что осталось? Да, собственно и ничего не осталось. Все остальные грехи американцев можно списать на преступность. Что же делать?  
И тогда всплывает гениальная идея - так они же наших детей там у себя убивают! Мало того, что американцы себе весь мир могут купить, так теперь и наших детей тоже! А вдруг их там покупают да и убивают?! А раз мы не знаем убьют там детей или нет, значит, отдавая американцам детей, мы *нарушаем права человека*. Даже вроде бы неглупый Лукьяненко купился в своё время. См. Судовой журнал Доктора Ливси  
Вот, собственно и всё. Ничего другого и быть не могло. Прими сейчас американцы ещё какой-нибудь запрет связанный с *нарушениями прав человека*, крыть будет нечем. Придётся дважды запрещать усыновление или требовать уже усыновлённых детей обратно. Такие дела. 
А то, что Лавров был против - это тоже международная дипломатия. Он же министр иностранных дел, ему ездить договариваться на высшем уровне. И ежу понятно, что такой шизоидный закон ни одна западная страна не одобрит. Зачем на Лаврова груз вешать ненужный. Пусть чистым останется.   

> Согласно данным Фонда "Общественное Мнения" 56% россиян *поддерживают запрет* на усыновление маленьких сирот (в т.ч. сирот-инвалидов) иностранцами.

 А то ж. Национальная гордость, однако. Думаете, гады-иностранцы, вы всё можете у нас купить? А вот хрен! Наливай, Миш, ещё по одной, выпьем за нашу великую державу!

----------


## mishau_

> И тут ВНЕЗАПНО американцы принимают закон против какой-то категории наших граждан, которые *нарушают права человека*. Нда. История непростая. Международная дипломатия требует симметричного ответа.

 Насчет симметрии. Из того же Млечина о событиях 40-летней давности: _
Принимается поправка Джексона-Веника, которая наносит советскому государству большой ущерб, потому что облагает пошлиной импортируемые из Советского Союза товары, что делает торговлю с США  почти невозможной. Какова реакция советского руководства? 
Первое. Какие мы дураки! Как мы вообще могли допустить, чтобы это произошло. Почему мы не приняли все меры, чтобы этого не произошло. Брежнев винит в этом руководство страны. 
Второе. Что сделать, чтобы исправить? Немедленно, во-первых, отменить тот безумный закон, из-за которого произошла поправка Джексона-Вэника. Закон был чудовищный - он требовал от людей, уезжающих на постоянку за границу, заплатить налог на образование. Подобное было только в Нацистской Германии, где в первые годы режима евреи должны были заплатить такой же выездной налог. 
Ни слова о том, что "Мы ответим им! Надо развернуть пропагандистскую кампанию!"
Закон отменили, но было поздно, потому что поправка, как и закон Магнитского, готовилась многие годы. Ведь это у нас закон в пакете присылают, они через день сразу в трех чтениях его принимают. А в Соединенных Штатах закон готовится годами, и Закон Магнитского тоже готовился несколько лет.  И на каждом этапе Россия могла принять некие меры, чтобы закон не был принят._ 
Вот еще об ответных мерах и 56% одобрямцев. Из другого интервью ( http://echo.msk.ru/programs/albac/989662-echo/ ) : 
Е. АЛЬБАЦ – А почему  дети? 
Б.НЕМЦОВ -  Потому что нет рычагов вообще, они от нас от газа не зависят, у них  свой, от нефти не зависят. У них саудитовские. От технологий мы от них  зависим. Финансово-экономические они где-то в 8 раз нас сильнее. Нет  рычагов. Говорю, база НАТО и дети. Все. Нет, еще есть Иран, Сирия, там  тоже конечно международные всякие возможности шантажа есть, но это и нам  тоже… 
Н. ПЕТРОВ -  Мне кажется, что рычагов  действительно очень мало. И если вдуматься, то в большинстве случаев это  рычаги такие, что мы можем сделать неприятное американцам, но для нас  самих негативный эффект окажется существенно более серьезным. И это  связано и с торговлей, которой у нас практически с США нет, и с рядом  других демаршей. А здесь есть сюжет, когда действительно власть может  рассчитывать дойти до души каждого отдельного россиянина и сказать ему:  ну что, ты действительно хочешь, чтобы наших детей отдавали неизвестно  кому. А что они там будут с этими детьми делать, никто не знает. И здесь  получить вполне логичную и серьезную поддержку большинства. Мне кажется  это чисто эмоциональный такой циничный расчет затронуть струны такие в  душах людей, которые позволят им забыть о том, что Кремль по сути хочет  наказать американцев за то, что американцы не хотят пускать или хотят  арестовать счета коррумпированных чиновников. То есть важно для Кремля  заставить людей не думать об этом, не думать, о чем собственно  идет  речь и переключить внимание на сюжеты, которые людей затрагивают  совершенно эмоционально и никак не связаны с Кремлем как таковым.   ::

----------


## Crocodile

Из того-же Лукьяненко про события 2008 года:   

> Сколько еще нужно забитых, искалеченных, задохнувшихся, сколько нужно  смертей, чтобы *власть* (Croc: Sic!) сказала - НИ ОДИН РОССИЙСКИЙ РЕБЕНОК НЕ МОЖЕТ БЫТЬ  ОТДАН НА УСЫНОВЛЕНИЕ ЗА ПРЕДЕЛЫ РОССИИ. МЫ НЕ КИТАЙ, МЫ НЕ ИНДИЯ, МЫ НЕ  БАНГЛАДЕШ. ПОКУПАЙТЕ ЖИВЫЕ ИГРУШКИ В ДРУГИХ СТРАНАХ.

 Общественное мнение в России тоже, иногда, готовится годами.

----------


## DrBaldhead

> Сергей Белоголовцев: "Мне стыдно, что я русский, правда."

 Мне тоже стыдно, что он - русский.

----------


## mishau_

Эх, общественное мнение это все-таки не законопроекты.  
Д. Муратов
Ну, во-первых, у них (депутатов) есть указание Президента страны, сформулированное в предвыборной статье газеты «Коммерсантъ», по-моему, 6 февраля прошлого года о том, что необходимо учитывать в рассмотрении парламентом те общественные инициативы, которые соберут 100 тысяч и более подписей в интернете. «Интернет-демократия должна, - пишет им президент, - должна быть встроена в общий поток развития институтов прямой референдумной демократии». 
Посмотрите, чего они делают. Путин сказал об этом и подписал указ в мае. Статью он написал в феврале. Скоро будет год, как написана эта статья. Никаких механизмов не создано. Не создано. Как ничего и не было. Не было! При этом антисиротский закон, ну, то, что называют «Закон подлецов», был принят в 3-х чтениях в течение одной недели. То есть когда им нужно торопиться, они жульничают и торопятся. 
То же самое, за неделю были приняты дополнения к закону о митингах, о некоммерческих организациях, весь пакет, из-за которого Думу мы здесь впервые назвали «взбесившимся принтером». Вот они это делают. А как учитывать интересы граждан, так они их не учитывают.

----------


## Crocodile

Интересы граждан они учитывают только если сами к ним относятся. С этим никто не спорит. Я лишь пытаюсь показать тебе откуда могут расти ноги у тех 52%. 
Вот ты мне скажи, как на духу. Вот ты, допустим, занял активную общественную позицию. Это прекрасно. Но, отдаёшь ли ты себе отчёт в том, что те, кто придут на смену этим могут оказаться значительно хуже? Перефразирую по-другому: ты хорошо понимаешь, что на такой верх могут выплыть и не утонуть только законченные негодяи? И отстаивая "идеалы" ты всего лишь отстаиваешь интересы одних негодяев против других негодяев?

----------


## mishau_

> Мне тоже стыдно, что он - русский.

 Перед кем?   

> Интересы граждан они учитывают только если сами к  ним относятся. С этим никто не спорит.  
> Это прекрасно. Но, отдаёшь ли ты себе отчёт в том,  что те, кто придут на смену этим могут оказаться значительно хуже?

 Ну, об этом уже все сказали. Вот здесь. ))

----------


## DrBaldhead

> Перед кем?

 Да перед тем же.

----------


## Полуношник

> Даже вроде бы неглупый Лукьяненко купился в своё время. См. Судовой журнал Доктора Ливси

 "С американскими детьми они так не поступают, а у нас такое вообще невозможно, поэтому отдавать им детей нельзя" (не дословно, но близко к смыслу). Чуть позже: "с американскими детьми такое тоже происходит, да и в России случается, поэтому отдавать им детей нельзя". К сожалению, 56% россиян судят о событиях в мире по заголовкам новостей, а там написано: "американец убил российского ребенка". Разбираться, что случилось на самом деле, людям неинтересно, даже неглупым.

----------


## Crocodile

> Разбираться, что случилось на самом деле, людям неинтересно, даже неглупым.

 +1
В этом-то и проблема. Сформированную картину мира фиг изменишь. А формируется она, в основном, случайным образом.

----------


## Eric C.

> +1
> В этом-то и проблема. Сформированную картину мира фиг изменишь. А формируется она, в основном, случайным образом.

 The way the world image is created was even worse back in the USSR. Yet people had a cool mechanism to turn it down - they never believed a word the Soviet propaganda was telling them, and totally disrespected the Soviet mass media system for their total lies on any more or less important subject. They knew it was pretty cool out there, and that it was them who lived in hell. Having said this, I just wanna ask one question: what's happened to the Russian people since then???

----------


## Marcus

> The way the world image is created was even worse back in the USSR. Yet people had a cool mechanism to turn it down - they never believed a word the Soviet propaganda was telling them, and totally disrespected the Soviet mass media system for their total lies on any more or less important subject. They knew it was pretty cool out there, and that it was them who lived in hell. Having said this, I just wanna ask one question: what's happened to the Russian people since then???

 Они поумнели.

----------


## Eric C.

> Они поумнели.

 And they're pretty much satisfied with the feelings their modern "Pravda" makes them feel, huh?

----------


## Crocodile

> А какие есть варианты? Первый - война в Ираке и/или Афганистане. Можно сказать, что геноцид мирных жителей и запретить въезд американских генералов в Россию.

 Tada!! Второй вариант вызвал слишком много негативного шума. Оживляем один из модификаций первого варианта: МИД   ::

----------


## Marcus

Парламентарии США требуют от Обамы начать диалог с 
Американские парламентарии заинтересовались вопросом. Одно из двух: либо в Америке это важная проблема, или американские народные избранники занимаются не теми вопросами, то есть в США нет демократии.

----------


## mishau_

Фильм, запрещенный к показу в России. Как живется в детских домах России. 
Павел Астахов (любит отдыхать в Монте-Карло): Сирот больше, чем после Второй мировой войны. Дети, от которых отказались родители.

----------


## pushvv

>>Павел Астахов (любит отдыхать в Монте-Карло)
к чему написано примечание в скобках?
Кроме того, почему вас лично столь сильно волнует эта тема? Вы сирота или американец? Возможно вы один из тех странных людей, которые бегали у нас в городе с имперскими флагами 1 сентября утром и считаете, что ваши посты на маленьком лингвистическом форуме каким-то образом повлияют на решение социальных проблем росии? Это, конечно, абсолютно не мое дело, но я бы на вашем месте направил усилия на что-либо более полезное.

----------


## mishau_

> >>Павел Астахов (любит отдыхать в Монте-Карло)
> к чему написано примечание в скобках?
> Кроме того, почему вас лично столь сильно волнует эта тема? Вы сирота или американец? Возможно вы один из тех странных людей, которые бегали у нас в городе с имперскими флагами 1 сентября утром и считаете, что ваши посты на маленьком лингвистическом форуме каким-то образом повлияют на решение социальных проблем росии? Это, конечно, абсолютно не мое дело, но я бы на вашем месте направил усилия на что-либо более полезное.

 А на вашем месте, будучи на маленьком лингвистическом форуме, я бы отслеживал орфографию при написании слова "Россия". Это важнее, чем строить предположения о том, с какими флагами я бегаю 1 сентября у вас в городе.

----------


## Lampada

Усыновлённые малыши (успели выскочить в последний момент)

----------


## Lampada

Старшие сестрички (не знаю точно, но кажется тоже _удочерённые_)

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

d0003.jpg  (Кликабл)

----------


## Юрка

> Усыновлённые малыши (успели выскочить в последний момент)

 Из запертой машины, оставленной на солнце? Я просто не в курсе...

----------


## Lampada

> Из запертой машины, оставленной на солнце? Я просто не в курсе...

 Можно эту тему почитать и всё станет понятно.

----------


## Юрка

> Можно эту тему почитать и всё станет понятно.

 Что Вы не любите Россию? Это и так понятно.

----------


## Lampada

> Что Вы не любите Россию? Это и так понятно.

 Ага, переходим на личности. :: 
Я таки не люблю российский закон, запрещающий усыновление сирот в США.

----------


## Marcus

Лампада, это как раз та категория детей, которых с радостью бы усыновили в России и в других местах, поэтому американское усыновление не нужно.

----------


## Lampada

> Лампада, это как раз та категория детей, которых с радостью бы усыновили в России и в других местах, поэтому американское усыновление не нужно.

 Думаешь с радостью? _"Ну, для обобщения социальной картины: все родительницы там ВИЧ-инфицированные..." 
"Зато уже ближе к суду появилась бабушка... ну как бабушка: мама того мужчины, который биологически папа Тани, а юридически никто.  
"Родная внучка, дочка сына, точно он отец, я знаю, может заберу ее, но только если вы мне гарантируете, что девочка полностью здорова!"
"А сам папа-то где?" 
"В МЛС*, но это он случайно попал, из-за этой девки (матери Тани), а так он у меня хороший, вот увидит ребеночка - может, перестанет колоться!". _ *МЛС - места лишения свободы

----------


## Marcus

Если говорить о ситуации в целом, то везде пользуются спросом одни и те же дети, потому что люди везде одинаковы.

----------


## mishau_

> Ага, переходим на личности.

 Да, похоже даже на частный случай перехода на личности, в целом называется - Reductio ad Hitlerum (Переход на Гитлера).  Как подвид может быть использован переход на Холокост, терроризм, тоталитаризм, нелюбовь к Родине и т.п.  
Из недавних можно вспомнить высказывание одного из авторов закона о цензуре в Интернете, Елены Мизулиной, она сообщила, что за Википедией стоит педофильское лобби.

----------


## Lampada

> Да, похоже даже на частный случай перехода на личности, в целом называется - Reductio ad Hitlerum (Переход на Гитлера).  Как подвид может быть использован переход на Холокост, терроризм, тоталитаризм, нелюбовь к Родине и т.п.  
> Из недавних можно вспомнить высказывание одного из авторов закона о цензуре в Интернете, Елены Мизулиной, она сообщила, что за Википедией стоит педофильское лобби.

 Ты троллишь. 100%.

----------


## mishau_

О нет, я лишь нахожу 100% демагогию в аргументах Юрки. Смысл такой аргументации примерно в следующем: тебе не нравится что-то в законе о запрете усыновления иностранцами, значит ты не любишь Россию!

----------


## Lampada

> О нет, я лишь нахожу 100% демагогию в аргументах Юрки. Смысл такой аргументации примерно в следующем: тебе не нравится что-то в законе о запрете усыновления иностранцами, значит ты не любишь Россию!

 Да пусть, имеет право на своё мнение. На мою личность можно переходить, мне всё равно.   А твой пост - чистый троллизм, провокация.  Удалю через какое-то время.

----------


## mishau_

Не понимаю, почему ты считаешь, что выявление логических уловок в аргументах оппонента это провокация? Прояcни, пожалуйста? В чем же *чистый* троллизм? И в чем *провокация*???
Я тоже имею право на свое мнение, опровергаю ложную аргументацию? О чем мне писать-то? Ссылки и цитаты приводить нельзя. Оспаривать чужое мнение тоже нельзя. А что можно тогда??

----------


## Lampada

Слушай, не морочь голову.  Ты лучше меня знаешь, что такое master Russian. Кроме политики здесь другие разделы есть.  Не хватало ещё  педофилов обсуждать.

----------


## mishau_

Выходит здесь все морочат друг другу голову, включая тебя, ну и что? Я в другие разделы и почти не лезу. И при чем тут педофилы вообще??? Правила форума я соблюдаю. Если ты считаешь, что я их не соблюдаю, то скажи в чем, чтобы это не было похоже на сумасбродство (как мне в чате сказали).

----------


## Lampada

> Выходит здесь все морочат друг другу голову, включая тебя, ну и что? Я в другие разделы и почти не лезу. И при чем тут педофилы вообще??? Правила форума я соблюдаю. Если ты считаешь, что я их не соблюдаю, то скажи в чем, чтобы это не было похоже на сумасбродство (как мне в чате сказали).

 Мне кажется, что ты говоришь с тролльским акцентом.

----------


## Lampada

*American adoptive mothers get their Russian kids - Yahoo! News*

----------


## Lampada

Мама:    _" Да, вошла в колею и все стало нормально.
Ну суди сама: я встаю плюс минус около 10 утра.  :z_lol: 
Понемногу снова стала сама кататься в магазины, взяла в руки камеру, пытаюсь чему-то учиться, хожу одна снимать по улицам раза три в неделю.
Средние девочки ходят на гимнастику - пока раз в неделю, мне кажется, Лине можно было бы и два и три, она у нас энерджайзер, но Иришке пока один раз достаточно.
Хочу сделать перестановки в квартире, чтобы собрать спорткомплекс в детской.   "_

----------


## Lampada

*Продолжение.*
"Мы такие сдвинутые совы, что детей тоже сдвигаем, причем не особо отслеживаем - как.
Сперва вставали в 7, в 8, поэтому в 21 с укладкой детей я падала, знала, что за ночь будет 4-8 подъемов, практически каждый час, и надо беречь силы.
Потом начали купать, не мыть, а именно купать в большой ванне, это - процесс, сперва средние девочки втроем, потом младшие по очереди, укладка поползла к 23 часам.  
Дети успокоились, привыкли к кроваткам, к запахам, звукам, ко всему, годовасы начали сами бутылки в рот отправлять.
В результате примерно в 23-15 - 23-30 уложены все дети, включен шум дождя.
У мелких по две бутылки прямо в кроватках, у Иришки одна.
За ночь случается в среднем 1-3 тревоги, все - по поводу потери бутылки где-то в недрах кроватки (умудряются и лечь на них, и кинуть себе в ноги).
Младший пока категорически не кормится сам, т.е. если он захотел есть - надо подойти и дать бутылку не в руки, а в рот.
Иногда он спит так крепко, выпив одну на ночь, что до 9 - 9-30 утра ни звука.
Бывает так: девчонки с Иришкой проснулись, я их переодела, мы пошли делать завтрак, они сели есть, время к 11 утра - тогда только в кроватках голоса раздаются.
Это значит мелкие проспали до часов 8, в 8 спохватились и выпили все молоко, после чего их на круглое пузико снова сморило.
Иногда мы с гимнастики около 12 приходим - мелкие еще не завтракали, потому что были сыты и отказывались от еды.
А мы что?
Мы к 0-00 ночи идем пить чай (и не только чай), смотреть кино, или я сажусь в lj, или на форумы захожу, читаю, иногда гуляем по округе.
Около 2 ночи ложимся сами.
Да, у нас нет школьников, которых нужно отвозить.
Средний сын в 12 классе, ходит в школу пешком, перед уходом сам завтракает и кладет всю посуду, оставшуюся с вечера, в посудомойку, заливает жидкость, ставит режим и оставляет открытой - чтобы я сразу утром добавила бутылки и включила.  
Племяшка и старший сын учатся в какие-то дни в 10, то в 18, работают тоже в основном в 15-18, развозятся до колледжа сами: либо вместе, если расписание совпало, либо племяшка бежит на автобус, еще у нее один класс бывает в пешем доступе от дома, колледж снимает классы в нашей библиотеке.
Вообще мы все неспешные прокрастинаторы, мне надо пропылесосить, пока у детей мультчас, а я сижу тюкаю тут...  "

----------


## Lampada

Russian demonstrators rally in support of U.S. adoption ban - Yahoo! News  *Comments! * _Adopt American children first. Our kids need good homes.  I'd like to know who the Russians think they're punishing with this law. 
here's a hint - it's not Americans 
 agree with PUTIN. keep your kids at home and take care of them. Americans,have 
plenty of children to care for here,should they choose to do so. 
Make it easier for American kids to get adopted and let Putin take care of his 
own. Part of the reason that we adopt overseas is how inexpensive it is and once 
the kid is yours you don't have to worry about the baby momma trying to court 
order her kid back. 
550,000 children in foster care in the united states, America first 
Russian demonstraters say "These children are ours." Such sentiments are nice. 
But actions are more demonstrative--be sure to take care of these children. 
Despite new wealth, Russia is still a developing country. And we've seen 
their orphanages are still in need of improvement, their foster-care system 
insufficient for the great need. For now, I seriously doubt orphans will have 
better conditions in Russia compared to the US. 
One must assume that the orphanages are empty, with people waiting to adopt as 
children come available, right? ..._

----------


## gRomoZeka

Вы меня извините, но американская  foster-care system - это вообще ужас-ужасный. Чья бы корова мычала.

----------


## Lampada

> Вы меня извините, но американская  foster-care system - это вообще ужас-ужасный. Чья бы корова мычала.

 Я думаю, что такое мнение существует, потому что мы из прессы мы узнаём только об экстремальных и позорных случаях.  О достойных уважения и положительных примерах не пишут.

----------


## Eledhwen

Закон «Димы Яковлева» — это не ответ на «Закон (!) Магнитского». Этот закон закрывает пункт 6 (см. тему “Modern situation in Russia.”).
Ответ «Закону Магнитского», является запрет российским чиновникам обладать имуществом или бизнесом за рубежом. Далее я расскажу про «Закон Магнитского».  Law “Dima Yakovlev” — is not the answer to the “Magnitsky Act.” This law closes the paragraph 6 (see topic “Modern situation in Russia.”).
The answer is “Magnitsky Act”, is a ban on Russian officials have assets or business abroad. Next I tell about the “Magnitsky Act”.

----------


## Юрка

А США разве не запретили усыновлять своих детей иностранцами?
Ну дык, к чему тогда весь пафос?
Ещё одна развивающаяся страна решила прекратить торговлю детьми в развитые страны. Радоваться надо. Это ещё один удар по рабовладению.
Глядишь, скоро и Украина запретит. 
Что касается того, что наши не усыновляют. Если есть платный канал усыновления, то заинтересованные лица сделают всё, чтобы бесплатно усыновлять было труднее, чем платно. Например, есть простой способ получить пять необходимых "отказов" от ребёнка, необходимых для его продажи за границу. Нашей будущей "мамаше" не дают согласие на усыновление, пока она не подпишет несколько отказов от других детей. 
На Кавказе вообще нет проблем с усыновлением, потому что там роль государства не такая большая как у нас. А у нас государство влезло во всё и тогрует всем, чем может. В том числе и детьми.

----------


## Полуношник

> А США разве не запретили усыновлять своих детей иностранцами? Ну дык, к чему тогда весь пафос?

 Adoptions from the U.S. | Intercountry Adoption 
Пафос в том, что "страна" использовала детей в политической торговле. А ещё в том, что "стране" даже не приходило в голову, что использовать детей для торговли плохо, пока ей это не объяснили. После чего "страна" стала делать вид, что она борется с торговлей детьми.

----------


## Юрка

> "страна" стала делать вид, что она борется с торговлей детьми.

 Судя по интенсивности воя, поднятому лобби этой работорговли, страна реально почикала кому-то кормушку.

----------


## Полуношник

> Судя по интенсивности воя, поднятому лобби этой работорговли, страна реально почикала кому-то кормушку.

 _Исправлено _ У людей бывают и другие мотивы, кроме денег.

----------


## Юрка

> У людей бывают и другие мотивы, кроме денег.

 Если бы мотивом был гуманизм, то эти люди боролись бы за ликвидацию детских домов как явления. И поэтому добивались бы облегчения усыновления российскими гражданами. 
Но они замечены только в борьбе за облегчение усыновления иностранными гражданами. И борьба их началась после принятия закона Димы Яковлева, а не после появления такого позорного явления, как детские дома. А тех, кто требует облегчения усыновления российскими гражданами они называют подлецами.

----------


## Полуношник

Зачем же так явно передергивать? Противники закона борются не за облегчение усыновления иностранными гражданами, а против запрета такого усыновления. Подлецами они называют не тех, кто запретил усыновление в попытке добиться от США отмены санкций против некоторых госслужащих. 
Вы, наверно, просто троллите.

----------


## Юрка

Псевдогуманисты "палят" себя на простых вещах. А именно: они активизировались, когда возникла проблема у иностранных усыновителей. А не тогда, когда возникли проблемы у отечественных усыновителей или у так называемых "сирот" (хотя, среди них не так много настоящих сирот).
Поэтому лично я считаю подлецами этих самых псевдогуманистов. При аргументации именно они занимаются передёргиванием, так как без этого демагогического приёма им не прожить. Они используют одну проблему (много "бездомных" детей) для решения своей проблемы (лоббирование интересов иностранных усыновителей).
Решение же проблемы отечественных усыновителей - это единственный системный способ реально решить проблему детских домов. Но псевдогуманистам он не интересен и тратить свой пыл на него они не хотят.

----------


## Eric C.

> Псевдогуманисты "палят" себя на простых вещах. А именно: они активизировались, когда возникла проблема у иностранных усыновителей. А не тогда, когда возникли проблемы у отечественных усыновителей или у так называемых "сирот" (хотя, среди них не так много настоящих сирот).
> Поэтому лично я считаю подлецами этих самых псевдогуманистов. При аргументации именно они занимаются передёргиванием, так как без этого демагогического приёма им не прожить. Они используют одну проблему (много "бездомных" детей) для решения своей проблемы (лоббирование интересов иностранных усыновителей).
> Решение же проблемы отечественных усыновителей - это единственный системный способ реально решить проблему детских домов. Но псевдогуманистам он не интересен и тратить свой пыл на него они не хотят.

 Do you think an average Russian adoptive family can provide the same quality of life to the kids that an average American adoptive family can? Where do you think the kids would be happier? Because it's the only thing that really matters.

----------


## Юрка

> Do you think an average Russian adoptive family can provide the same quality of life to the kids that an average American adoptive family can? Where do you think the kids would be happier? Because it's the only thing that really matters.

 Я ждал этого вопроса. Американцы не замечают бестактности подобных вопросов, постоянно ставя под сомнение дееспособность других народов:
- справится ли данная страна со своим ядерным оружием?
- сможет ли данная страна правильно распорядится своими природными ресурсами?
- может ли данная страна сделать своих детей счастливыми? 
Видимо для нас (бедных стран) лучший выход - это стерилизация своего населения. Чтобы не плодить несчастных. Чтобы размножались только люди в богатых (то есть счастливых) странах.
Напоминает выводы фашистов в Германии в 30-40-ые годы, но кого это смущает!  :: 
Кстати, иделогия фашизма - это порождение западного менталитета. Идеология лавочников, как говорил в фильме "Семнадцать мгновений весны" немецкий генерал. И пока на Западе есть лавочники (для которых деньги - это эквивалент всего, в том числе и счастья), будет существовать эта идеология.

----------


## Marcus

> Do you think an average Russian adoptive family can provide the same quality of life to the kids that an average American adoptive family can? Where do you think the kids would be happier? Because it's the only thing that really matters.

 Yes, I do.

----------


## Crocodile

> Решение же проблемы отечественных усыновителей - это единственный системный способ реально решить проблему детских домов. Но псевдогуманистам он не интересен и тратить свой пыл на него они не хотят.

 Ладно, допустим про псевдогуманистов мы уже всё поняли. Теперь можно про гуманистов? Каким образом гуманистами планируется решить проблему отечественных усыновителей? Про наложение торгового эмбарго на импорт заграничных (только *одной* страны, заметьте!) усыновителей мы уже поняли. Это всё, что запланировано гуманистами?

----------


## Eledhwen

> Я ждал этого вопроса. ...

 Отличная формулировка. Я персонально ему даже переведу, если он не понял или не захотел воспользоваться автоматическим переводчиком.

----------


## Юрка

> Каким образом гуманистами планируется решить проблему отечественных усыновителей?

 Судя по тому, то говорят по ящику, путь выбран логичный: уменьшение формальных требований государства к отечественным усыновителям. А именно, требований по квадратным метрам жилой площади, возрасту и т.д. И упрощение бюрократических процедур.
У меня двоюродная племянница (учительница младших классов с высшим образованием) не смогла пройти всю процедуру усыновления и поэтому оформила лишь опекунство. Хотя у неё есть жильё, машина, профильное образование, она молода и т.д.  

> Про наложение торгового эмбарго на импорт заграничных (только *одной* страны, заметьте!) усыновителей мы уже поняли.

 Нам тут говорят, что на втором месте по усыновлению наших детей за США стоит Италия (они немного уступают по количеству). И вот в Италии нет такого количества проблем с нашими детьми. Боюсь ошибиться, но там кажется нет ни одного криминального случая. Так что, учитесь у католиков, несчастные протестанты.  :: 
Но российская организация "Русские матери" требуют запретить продажу детей во все страны. И я с ними солидарен.

----------


## Crocodile

> уменьшение формальных требований государства к отечественным усыновителям. А именно, требований по квадратным метрам жилой площади, возрасту и т.д. И упрощение бюрократических процедур. [...] Но российская организация "Русские матери" требуют запретить продажу детей во все страны. И я с ними солидарен.

 Ну, дай-до Бог. Буду рад, если все отечественные усыновители добьются успеха и детских домов больше не будет.. 
Однажды, одному очень молодому и бледно-зелёному крокодилу довелось участвовать в некоем отчётном концерте в одном из московских детских домов. Дело было ещё до перестройки тогда, когда эти отчётные концерты ещё имели какое-то значение.. Короче, со сцены мне не удалось углядеть ни одного больного ребёнка. Полный актовый зал здоровых и злых детей. Вспоминая свои впечатления, могу честно признать, что я их боялся. А ведь тогда в усыновлении советских детей никак не принимал участие самый-ужасно-кошмарный-враг-всего-рода-человеческого-и-первопричина-всех-проблем-на-земном-шаре (США), да и процедуры бюрократические были не ахти - одна знакомая моей мамы удочерила свою приёмную дочь без проблем. Хорошо помню, как мы с этой девочкой часто играли.  Правда, проблемы у знакомой начались тогда, когда эта дочь выросла, но это уже совсем другая история, которую я, может быть, расскажу тебе завтра. А сейчас мне пора сворачивать свой волшебный зонтик, но вот моё личное мнение: детские дома, к сожалению, останутся. И никакого "единственного системного способа реально решить проблему детских домов" нет, не было и не будет. А есть просто личная пощёчина для США - знай наших, мы и сами с усами! А остальное каждый додумывает согласно своим изначальным представлениям о действительности..    ::

----------


## Полуношник

> Судя по тому, то говорят по ящику, путь выбран логичный: уменьшение формальных требований государства к отечественным усыновителям.

 Тут главное, чтобы Астахов не начал считать синяки у усыновлённых детей, а то неудобно получится. И, кстати, вы не поясните, почему эта гиперактивность гуманистов началась даже не после принятия списка Магнитского, а лишь после того, как их назвали теми, кто они есть.    

> И вот в Италии нет такого количества проблем с нашими детьми. Боюсь ошибиться, но там кажется нет ни одного криминального случая. Так что, учитесь у католиков, несчастные протестанты.

 Если судить по ящику, то в США после несчастного случая с Димой Яковлевым и до недавней гибели ребенка, в который так остервенело вцепились сторонники закона, тоже ничего особенного не было. У вас, случайно, нет данных из ящика, как с этим обстоит дело у православных?

----------


## Crocodile

> У вас, случайно, нет данных из ящика, как с этим обстоит дело у православных?

 Дык, логика понятна - православным всё можно. Сам породил - сам и убью. Нехай там дядя с полосатой шляпой из-за океана не пытается. Своих в обиду не даём. Сами в состоянии убить, если что. А насчёт католиков/протестантов, если нужно, можно применить старый и испытанный метод, который называется "у нас страна большая, всякое происходит; вот если бы у них была такая, то они были бы не лучше": Италия - страна намного меньше США. Вот и случаев у них меньше. Тут ведь, сам понимаешь, главное вовремя нужное подчеркнуть, а ненужное зачеркнуть.

----------


## Doomer

> Если судить по ящику, то в США после несчастного случая с Димой Яковлевым и до недавней гибели ребёнка, в который так остервенело вцепились сторонники закона, тоже ничего особенного не было. У вас, случайно, нет данных из ящика, как с этим обстоит дело у православных?

 в США вроде за всё время 20 смертных случаев приемных детей из России.
В России несколько тысяч смертных случаев приемных детей.  
Но суть не в этом.
Закон этот давно хотели принять, намного раньше, чем Дума знала фамилию Магницкий. Просто пропихнуть не удавалось. А тут такой удачный случай с Магницким, вот и удалось. 
Суть проблемы - США не подчиняется международным законом усыновления, что создает проблемы у российской стороны (в основном с наблюдением за состоянием детей в приемных семьях)
Россия не единственная страна которая приняла подобный закон, наверняка не последняя
Как США подпишуться под международными нормами, так опять будут друзья до гроба  :: 
А дети везде умирают, это трагедия, но популизмом тут помочь нельзя, только масла подливать

----------


## Полуношник

> Суть проблемы - США не подчиняется международным законом усыновления

 Информация из ящика, надо полагать? Почитайте о Гаагской конвенции.

----------


## Юрка

> Короче, со сцены мне не удалось углядеть ни одного больного ребёнка. Полный актовый зал здоровых и злых детей.

 Вы правы. Больных выпячивают те, кто лоббирует интересы иностранных усыновителей. Якобы только они усыновляют наших больных детей. На самом деле всё не так. Больных не много. И наши усыновляют их тоже. Вот моя племянница усыновила как раз такого. С сердцем, глазами и нервной системой проблемы. И не русский (на азербайджанца похож). Так что я верю в способности наших женщин решить проблему, если им не будет мешать государство.  

> да и процедуры бюрократические были не ахти - одна знакомая моей мамы удочерила свою приёмную дочь без проблем.

 А я слышал по СМИ, что процедура требовала даже согласия соседей на усыновление. Может, у знакомой вашей мамы был блат в нужных кругах?  ::   

> вот моё личное мнение: детские дома, к сожалению, останутся. И никакого "единственного системного способа реально решить проблему детских домов" нет, не было и не будет.

 Чтобы опровергнуть это мнение достаточно одного опровергающего примера. Есть общества, которые живут без детских домов и беспризорных детей. Чтобы убедиться в этом достаточно посмотреть на северокавказские республики. В Чечне и Ингушетии, например, эта проблема не существует. Детей там заберут родственники иначе их за людей считать не будут.  

> А есть просто личная пощёчина для США

 Смотрели советский фильм "Приключения Шерлока Холмса и доктора Ватсона"? В серии с названием "Король шантажа" Холмс, ударив Мариарти ребром ладони по шее, говорит: "Бездоказательно дорогой профессор, бездоказательно".  ::

----------


## Юрка

> Дык, логика понятна - православным всё можно.

 Если наши совершают преступление против детей, то их преследует наше государство. Если американцы совершают преступление против наших усыновлённых, то ваше государство отмазывает своих, а нашему государству даже не докладывают о случившемся. Получается, что с усыновлёнными из России можно делать всё. Только нужно вовремя сказать про их неуправляемость и плохую наследственность.  

> Италия - страна намного меньше США. Вот и случаев у них меньше.

 В 2011-ом году США усыновили 956 детей из РФ, а Италия 798 детей (на 17% меньше). 
Но я в любом случае за запрет иностранного усыновления. Чтобы ударить по торговле органами, детской проституции и т.д.

----------


## Eledhwen

Да, она называется: «Конвенция о защите детей и сотрудничестве в отношении иностранного усыновления». Но если отшелушить красивости о «защите» и «сотрудничестве», то становится ясно, что это — очередной законопроект, обязывающий передавать в безвозмездное пользование детей из неблагополучной России в светоч сегодняшней демократии — ШСА (Штаты Соединенной Америки).
Единственная страна на постсоветском пространстве, ратифицировавшая сию конценцию — это Казахстан. Вот и придётся по иронии судьбы потомкам половцев вспомнить и спеть песню из оперы «Князь Игорь». 
Ради любопытства я набрал в поиске: «Усыновление ребенка из США» — ни одного результата!

----------


## Eric C.

Well, my point here remains the same it's always been - adoption should be competitive, and the kids should go to the family that is able to provide them the best way, regardless of their nationality or where they live (as long as it doesn't interfere with their ability to provide); someone being Russian(or whatever else nationality) or someone living in Russia(or wherever else) should not affect the decision in any way.

----------


## Юрка

> and the kids should go to the family that is able to provide them the best way

 Если так, то флаг вам в руки. В США 25 000 детей ждут усыновления. Вот и примените свои принципы к ним. Возьмите их в свои семьи, которые наилучшим образом обеспечат их. 
Но вы почему-то применяете свои принципы не к ним, а к нашим детям. Может, секрет в том, что наши дети кажутся вам более привлекательными как товар, так как они маленькие, беленькие, их проще получить, они менее опасны?
Этот повышенный спрос на импортный живой товар подозрителен, пока в США существуют свои сироты и пока существует торговля органами и людьми. 
Guardian пишет: 

> как сообщает благотворительная организация по защите прав детей Terre des Hommes, существует целая индустрия усыновления, в которой главное место занимают не интересы ребенка, а прибыль

 А вообще раньше американцы были честнее. Импортировали чёрных рабов и говорили правду: "они нам нужны, так как они лучше работают, чем краснокожие". Сейчас импортируют детей, но не говорят, что они им нужны, а рассказывают нам, что "им у нас будет лучше". Воротит от этого лицемерия. Куда катится ваша империя?..

----------


## Doomer

> Информация из ящика, надо полагать? Почитайте о Гаагской конвенции.

 ну-да, ну-да
а теперь реалии
когда США договаривается с Россией об усыновлении, то США не признает Россию как страну подписавшую Hague Adoption Convention
Вот вам сцылко на официальный сайт - Convention Countries | Intercountry Adoption 
Хотя "теоретически" обе страны там - http://www.hcch.net/index_en.php?act....status&cid=69 
Как признают, так будет сразу веселее  ::

----------


## Crocodile

> Но я в любом случае за запрет иностранного усыновления. Чтобы ударить по торговле органами, детской проституции и т.д.

 В этом есть смысл. Хотя, полагаю, сильно ударить не удастся. Насчёт органов краем уха слышал про проверенный канал - места лишения свободы. Бывает, что люди (и дети) там умирают из-за плохого здоровья, а бывает, что из-за хорошего. В документах это выглядит одинаково, а проверять особенно некому. Слышал и про другие каналы. Да и на детской проституции, полагаю, в России ничуть не меньше людей чем в США пытается заработать. Что касается уголовного преследования, то оно конечно есть, если денег нет. А если деньги есть, то и преследования нет. Те, кто занимаются вышеуказаннымы вещами деньги имеют. Так, что, останусь при своём циничном мнении: гуманистам просто приятно пнуть США на законодательном уровне (в качестве симметричного ответа), а про детей никто не думает.    

> Может, у знакомой вашей мамы был блат в нужных кругах?  [...] Так что я верю в способности наших женщин решить проблему, если им не будет мешать государство.

 Тут я точной инфой не располагаю. Подозреваю, что блата не было, т.к. она жила на скромную зарплату препода в техникуме, а жилищные условия - две комнаты в коммунальной квартире на Таганке (были такие в начале 80-х). Никак не шахтёр-стахановец. А вот полные детские дома были. Да, и экономическая ситуация была постабильнее сегодняшней (особенно если чуток отъехать от Москвы и Питера). Так, что я не верю в "способности наших женщин" как ты выразился. Не волнуют их чужие дети. И раньше не волновали. И в будущем не будут волновать. А если бы США на законодательном уровне не объявили бы о том, что в России некоторые высокопоставленные чиновники коррумпированы, так и никто бы никогда и не узнал о существовании "Русских матерей" и об их высокоморальном мнении.  ::

----------


## Юрка

> А если бы США на законодательном уровне не объявили бы о том, что в России некоторые высокопоставленные чиновники коррумпированы, так и никто бы никогда и не узнал о существовании "Русских матерей" и об их высокоморальном мнении.

 А если бы не проходимцы Браудер и Магницкий, то США на законодательном уровне не сподобились бы заниматься моральным обликом российских чиновников. И никто бы не услышал о "Русских матерях". Получается, что мерзавцы таки нужны.  

> Так, что я не верю в "способности наших женщин" как ты выразился. Не волнуют их чужие дети. И раньше не волновали. И в будущем не будут волновать.

 Это ещё один повод запретить усыновление в США. Так как там с большой вероятностью им привьют негативное отношение к своей Родине.

----------


## Eledhwen

Вот о колониальной политике, но вот и о силе.

----------


## Crocodile

> А если бы не проходимцы Браудер и Магницкий, то США на законодательном уровне не сподобились бы заниматься моральным обликом российских чиновников. И никто бы не услышал о "Русских матерях". Получается, что мерзавцы таки нужны.

 Могу к этому ещё добавить, что организацию "Русские матери" создала Ирина Бергсет, вышедшая в 2005-м году замуж за иностранца и уехавшая за границу. Получается, что "экспорт невест" таки очень нужная штука для России.

----------


## Юрка

> Могу к этому ещё добавить, что организацию "Русские матери" создала Ирина Бергсет, вышедшая в 2005-м году замуж за иностранца и уехавшая за границу. Получается, что "экспорт невест" таки очень нужная штука для России.

 А причём тут экспорт невест? Она уехала и как многие матери наерняка потеряла там своего ребёнка или детей. Так как ваша фимида всегда на вашей стороне. Начала борьбу за своих детей, объединила женщин с подобной бедой и т.д. У нас часто показывают подобные проблемы с русскими детьми в Финляндии и Франции.

----------


## Crocodile

> А причём тут экспорт невест?

 По аналогии с Браудером и Магницким. Жила бы себе спокойно в России и не искала бы себе мужа-норвежца, вот и не было бы никаких "Русских матерей". И кто бы тогда выступал с требованиями запретить усыновление за границей? Может афганские матери? Кого волнуют их проблемы? Или, может, Комитет солдатских матерей? Может к ним сильно прислушиваются? Зачем же прикрываться словом "мать" лишь тогда, когда коньюнктура выгодная?

----------


## Полуношник

> Ради любопытства я набрал в поиске: «Усыновление ребенка из США» — ни одного результата!

 Ну кто же будет писать об усыновлении из США на русском языке? Наберите "outgoing adoption". Таких случаев мало, но они есть.

----------


## Marcus

Об усыновлении из России на английском же пишут.

----------


## Полуношник

> ну-да, ну-да
> а теперь реалии
> когда США договаривается с Россией об усыновлении, то США не признает Россию как страну подписавшую Hague Adoption Convention
> Вот вам сцылко на официальный сайт - Convention Countries | Intercountry Adoption 
> Хотя "теоретически" обе страны там - HCCH | Status table 
> Как признают, так будет сразу веселее

 По вашей первой ссылке - страны присоединившиеся к конвенции. России среди них нет, потому что Россия конвенцию подписала, но не ратифицировала. Это ясно видно из вашей второй ссылки. 
Так что, всё в ваших руках: требуйте от вашего депутата ратификации конвенции!  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Doomer

Ну значит как договорятся, то будет счастье

----------


## Crocodile

> не знаю, мне не ясно, если честно
> значка никакого не стоит, но что это значит на том сайте не написано, то ли значок забыли поставить, то ли еще что-то

 Там в таблице рядом с Russian Federation стоит дата подписания "7-IX-2000", но нет типа R: Ratification.

----------


## Doomer

> Там в графе рядом с Russian Federation стоит дата подписания "7-IX-2000", но нет типа R: Ratification.

 теперь понял, спасибо

----------


## Юрка

Власти Техаса не будут выдвигать обвинений против американской четы Лоры и Алана Шатто, чей трехлетний приемный ребенок из России Макс Шатто (Максим Кузьмин) погиб 21 января, заявил прокурор округа Эктор штата Техас Бобби Блэнд.

----------


## Crocodile

Юрка, уважаемый, уже столько сломано копий вокруг этого а ты всё туда же.. Вот, навскидку, пример, когда уголовное дело не возбуждается в России, а могло бы:   

> Но можно ли назвать это несчастным случаем, когда с начала двухтысячных В  России подобным образом, из-за футбольных ворот, погибли около  полусотни детей, еще десятки получили травмы. 
> В большинстве случаев уголовные дела были прекращены, или не  возбуждались вовсе, как правило, все списывается на "человеческий  фактор": ребенок сам не туда полез, не там повис, не за то схватился.

 Если покопаться, то, я уверен, можно откопать нехилое количество примеров в любой стране, когда в связи с детской смертью уголовное дело не возбуждается и никаких обвинений никому не выдвигается.  
Что касается заявления Астахова, о том, что мальчик "стал жертвой большой политики", то по-русски это называется "бабушка надвое сказала," ибо ещё неизвестно какая именно страна делает свою большую политику на смерти этого мальчика. Или, может, Астахов считает, что мальчика специально убили власти Техаса, делающие большую политику, а потом специально не стали возбуждать уголовное дело, чтобы посмеяться над защитниками прав детей в России? Или, может, Астахов считает, что смерть Максима это именно тот случай, когда произошла торговля органами под покровительством властей Техаса? Каким же образом мальчик мог стать "жертвой" чьей-бы то ни было политики? Астахов находится на таком государственном уровне, что нужно выбирать выражения, иначе прослывёшь пустозвоном.  
Так или иначе, хорошо бы всё-таки приводить своё мнение, а не отсылать нас на [beep] ко мнению товарища Астахова. Ведь Астахов на этом форуме не бывает и ничего ответить нам не может. А вот ты - реальный человек, с тобой можно и поговорить. Приводи, пожалуйста, своё мнение - оно лично мне намного более интересно, чем мнение какого-то левого дяди.

----------


## Юрка

> Юрка, уважаемый, уже столько сломано копий вокруг этого а ты всё туда же.. Вот, навскидку, пример, когда уголовное дело не возбуждается в России, а могло бы:_Но можно ли назвать это несчастным случаем, когда с начала двухтысячных В России подобным образом, из-за футбольных ворот, погибли около полусотни детей, еще десятки получили травмы. В большинстве случаев уголовные дела были прекращены, или не возбуждались вовсе, как правило, все списывается на "человеческий фактор": ребенок сам не туда полез, не там повис, не за то схватился_.

 Не, ну Вы сравнили. У нас есть реальные ворота и есть реальный факт смерти от этих ворот. А у вас есть факт смерти и есть только предположение, что она могли быть от качелей. Но никто не видел ни удара этих качелей, ни плача от удара качелей. Презумпция невиновности американцев и презумпция неадекватности россиян какая-то. Меняйте конституцию, отменяйте презумпцию и тогда будем разрешать усыновлять своих. Кстати так же нам сказал главный англичанин по поводу выдачи в Англию: меняйте конституцию (раз она запрещает выдавать из РФ) и выдавайте.  :: 
Бессмысленно спорить. Все остануться при своих. Да и работы много.

----------


## Crocodile

> Бессмысленно спорить. Все остануться при своих. Да и работы много.

 Это правильно.  ::

----------


## Sibiriak

(Видео вытерто. Л.)
До сегодняшнего дня я глубоко не задумывался о данной теме, более того я даже, было дело, подумывал что наши чиновники погорячились при принятии данного закона. Я не пытался изучать имеющуюся информацию по данному вопросу, и совершенно случайно, читая комментарии к одной из статей на новостном сайте, перешёл по ссылки на видео. Не смотря на то, что данное видео длинное, я его посмотрел и ни капельки не пожалел (чтобы понять надо посмотреть до конца). И скажу я вам, милые люди, что если в этом видео хоть половина сказанных слов является правдой, то я лично готов пожать руки тем чиновникам, которые приняли данный закон. А если они запретят усыновление для других европейский стран, я готов закрыть глаза на многие безобразия, которые они творят.

----------


## Полуношник

> (Видео вытерто. Л.) Не смотря на то, что данное видео длинное, я его посмотрел и ни капельки не пожалел (чтобы понять надо посмотреть до конца). И скажу я вам милые люди, что если в этом видео хоть половина сказанных слов является правдой, то я лично готов пожать руки тем чиновникам, которые приняли данный закон. А если они запретят усыновление для других европейский стран, я готов закрыть глаза на многие безобразия которые они творят.

 Честно говоря, я не смог посмотреть видео целиком. Тем не менее, мне непонятно, почему вы хотите пожать руку чиновникам. Вам так понравилась идея, что дети - собственность государства и поэтому их ни в коем случае нельзя выпускать за границу? Может быть, у взрослых уезжающих из России тоже нужно забирать детей и помещать их в детские дома?

----------


## Sibiriak

(Вытерто. Л.) 
Если вы хотите обсудить это видео, то, пожалуйста, посмотрите его до конца!

----------


## Crocodile

Сибиряк, если не возражаешь (that may not be 100% accurate though): 
"I can be not right, I can make mistakes but it is my opinion and my  mistakes. If I said so, it is mean I think so and i will be not saying  if I do not think so. Better I will be saying my mistakes, than to  repeat the mistakes others." 
=> I may be mistaken, but that would still be my own opinion and my own mistakes. If I say something, that means I think that way, otherwise I would not have said what I said. I prefer to rather making my own mistakes than repeating mistakes of the others.

----------


## Sibiriak

Для Crocodile  :: 
Спасибо большое за исправления!!! Thank you very much!!!

----------


## Crocodile

> Для Crocodile 
> Спасибо большое за исправления!!! Thank you very much!!!

 Всегда рад!  ::

----------


## Lampada

Продолжение рассказа об усыновлённых детках. 
Мама: _"Старшие из тройни пошли!  
Бегают с Иришкой наперегонки с визгом."._       
Продолжение следует.

----------


## Eledhwen

А это где?

----------


## Lampada

> А это где?

  В Калифорнии.

----------


## Eledhwen

Хорошо, что не везде так плохо.

----------


## Lampada

> Хорошо, что не везде так плохо.

 Конечно в России, подальше от Америки, *всем* сиротам хорошо. (Извини, не удержалась).

----------


## Eledhwen

У нас нет ювенальной юстиции. И слава богу. 
P.S. Да, я антиамериканист. Но я не против американцев. Они такое же стадо овец как и мы: корм, уход за стадом, стрижка в виде налогов и кадров. Но которому не надо знать больше дозволенного. Нет, дело в политике, вернее в экономике.
Цинично звучит — знаю. Но об этом лучше поговорить в другой теме.

----------


## pushvv

Вы таки считаете, что дети в америке держат родителей в рабстве и всячески ими помыкают, или, может быть, там у нормальных семей отбирают детей налево и направо? Даже если предположить, что это так. Ювенальная юстиция предполагает наличие органов правосудия, специализирующихся на делах с участием несовершеннолетних. Только и всего! Каким именно образом это будет реализовано - это уже вопрос третий. Но, основная цель - защита прав ребенка. Вы считаете, что эта цель недостойна? 
Это раз. 
>>Да, я антиамериканист. Но я не против американцев 
одно исключает другое, нет? Я русофоб, но я не против русских. Они такое же стадо, как и мы, налоги и кадры, никому не дано знать больше... оО  
Создается впечатление, что вы таки знаете больше. Назовите источник, которому можно доверять, не смеясь при этом. 
Нет, дело не в политике, и даже не в экономике. Просто кто-то забыл про самообразование.

----------


## Полуношник

> У нас нет ювенальной юстиции. И слава богу.

 А куда она делась? Детские комнаты милиции, инспекция по делам несовершеннолетних. Неужели всё это отменили?

----------


## pushvv

Это не совсем оно. Ювенальная юстиция предполагает наличие органов правосудия, специализирующихся на делах с участием несовершеннолетних. То есть должны быть юристы, специализирующие именно на правах детей, например и т.д. Сейчас это ограничивается именно детской комнатой и комиссиями по несовершеннолетним. Если сравнить с Европой, практически каменный век. И, насколько я знаю, вопрос о создании спец органов возникал именно в связи с желанием быть ближе к европе (они нас не хотят, потому что нет того и того, значит нужно это сделать...)

----------


## Полуношник

> Это не совсем оно. Ювенальная юстиция предполагает наличие органов правосудия, специализирующихся на делах с участием несовершеннолетних. То есть должны быть юристы, специализирующие именно на правах детей, например и т.д. Сейчас это ограничивается именно детской комнатой и комиссиями по несовершеннолетним. Если сравнить с Европой, практически каменный век. И, насколько я знаю, вопрос о создании спец органов возникал именно в связи с желанием быть ближе к европе (они нас не хотят, потому что нет того и того, значит нужно это сделать...)

 Ювенальная юстиция - это органы правосудия и законы, пердназначенные специально для детей. И всё это есть и всегда было. А вопрос возник из желания защитить Россию. Неважно от чего.

----------


## Eledhwen

Эээ... путаница с определением. Следует разлачать западный подход и наш. В России различают ювенальную юстицию в широком и узком смысле слова: _— В узком смысле — это специализированная ветвь судебной системы;
— В широком смысле — это совокупность правовых механизмов (медико-социальных, психолого-педагогических и реабилитационных и др. процедур и программ), предназначенных для обеспечения защиты прав, свобод и законных интересов несовершеннолетних, реализуемых системой государственных и негосударственных органов, учреждений и организаций._ 
И если в узком смысле — *в идеале!* — это работа с молодежью, *по предотвращению* детской и юношеской преступности. И это целый комплекс мероприятий, т.к. ребенок учится не только в школе.   
А в широком смыле — это развызывает руки различным институтам, которые целенаправленно, в угоду иностранному государству, разрушают сам институт семьи. Это ведет не только к утере детей и сокращению населения, но и его оболваниванию через «свободный» образ жизни.

----------


## pushvv

Так и надо говорить - мне не нравится ювенальная юстиция западного образца.

----------


## Полуношник

> _предназначенных для обеспечения защиты прав, свобод и законных интересов_

 Забыли добавить "так называемых". 
Формулируйте свою позицию более точно. Вы же, на самом деле, против прав и свобод, а вовсе не против ювенальной юстиции, которая в России и так есть, как в "узком", так и в "широком" смысле.

----------


## Lampada

Продолжение. 
Усыновлённым деткам исполнилось по годику. Кстати, в семье 10 детей, 6 младших - усыновлённые. Уже и внук есть.

----------


## DrBaldhead

I'm surprized to see this thread still alive. International adoption from Russia to US is discontinued. Reasons for it are widely known. What's else to discuss here? 
It's good to know that many such adoptions were actually successfull, there is no intention to cancel them. But right now, kind-hearted American citizens should look for new orphans elsewere.

----------


## Полуношник

> I'm surprized to see this thread still alive.

 Доктор сказал "в морг", значит в морг.

----------


## Lampada

Оф-топиковые посты перенесены в отдельную тему: http://masterrussian.net/f51/что-думаем-о-современных-социально-эконом-идейно-полит-и-др-изменениях-в-россии-21461/

----------


## Lampada

> Доктор сказал "в морг", значит в морг.

 Обожаю этот анекдотик. Там немножко по-другому было: http://masterrussian.net/f19/анекдот...tml#post167014

----------


## Полуношник

> Обожаю этот анекдотик. Там немножко по-другому было: http://masterrussian.net/f19/анекдот...tml#post167014

 Есть ещё вариант с продолжением:  _Так я же ещё жив!
А мы ещё и не доехали._ 
Тоже, кстати, в тему о современных политических тенденциях...

----------


## Eledhwen

И вновь о том, что дети — это большая политика. 22-23 сентября в Ханты-Мансийске пройдет чрезвычайно любопытное мероприятие. На сайте Уполномоченного по правам детей Павла Астахова появилась запись о том, что на очередном российско-американском форуме, посвященном защите российских детей от якобы очень актуального насилия и жестокого обращения будет присутствовать целая плеяда прелюбопытнейших деятелей:
Посол США Майкл Макфол;
Глава Администрации Президента Обамы;
Руководитель подразделения по расследованию случаев эксплуатации детей и непристойного поведения Управления по уголовным делам Минюстиции США Эндрю Г.Оостербаан;
Заместитель начальника Бюро по вопросам демократии, прав человека и труда Госдепартамента США Томас О.Мелия.

----------


## Eledhwen

Честно говоря, меня поражает наглость и лицемерие наших заокеанских «партнеров».

----------


## Полуношник

> Честно говоря, меня поражает наглость и лицемерие ...

 Меня тоже. Наши лицемерно пригласили, те нагло согласились.  http://www.rfdeti.ru/announcement/49...ikanskiy-forum 
Хотя нет, постойте, о согласии приглашённых ничего не написано! Возьмите не заметку, Eledhwen. Посылаете кому нибудь приглашение и сразу в ЖЖ - описывать как этот лицемерный наглец лезет, куда его не просят.

----------


## Lampada

> Честно говоря, меня поражает наглость и лицемерие наших заокеанских «партнеров».

 После того, как я удалила твой пост, ты часть его вставил обратно. Ещё раз такое замечу, будешь забанен.

----------


## Lampada

_"А что мы имеем в современном российском Сиротпроме?
Дети - отказники с рождения или изъяты из асоциальных семей.
Отказники сразу с первых дней жизни в казенных стенах начинают набирать чудовищную депривацию - отсустствие элементарных навыков, общения, реакции на эмоции, знания о жизни людей, копирования старших и прочего, что в семье идет само собой.
RAD* формируется у детей к 3 годам там на 90%.
Изъятые же дети в большинстве имеют такой опыт насилия, ужасов, побоев, голода, что тоже успешно вливаются в коллектив травмированных.
Редкие сохранные дети - это чудо в Сиротпроме.
Либо у них в семье в раннем детстве был человек, который заботился, чаще - бабушка, иногда соседка, сестра.
Либо вот просто такая стабильная психика, да, так тоже бывает - ребенок из детдома приходит в семью в 10 лет, в 16 лет - и как будто тут всю жизнь рос.
Либо дом ребенка - до четырех лет - давал почти семейное воспитание, такое бывает, когда коллектив энтузиастов, детки маленькие, их жалко, нянечки их растят с душой, особенно в маленьких учреждениях.
Но это редкость, увы. 
К этому надо прибавать то, что детей этих часто не лечат, то есть любой насморк у них грозит перейти в гайморит, любая ангина - в ревматизм и прочие осложнения.
Не исправляют расщелины неба, заячью губу - нет квоты.
Не лечат косоглазие, вообще любые глазные проблемы - нет офтальмологов на 200 км вокруг, скажем, или просто всем плевать.
По форумам волонтеров прошла история про то, как разлучили близняшек - со слабым зрением, одну усыновили, другую сдали вот чуть ли не в Разночиновку, где она ослепла полностью, заболела, деградировала умственно, разучилась ходить и чуть не погибла.
К сожалению, часто такие истории обрываются на тревожной ноте: волонтеры через госпитализацию вытащили ребенка, устроили девочку в детский дом в Москве, а дальше? 
Может, нашлась семья. 
В результате в детских домах сейчас находятся совершенно не такие дети, какие были в колонии у Макаренко.
Дезориентированные социально, приученные в хороших детдомах к подачкам спонсоров, в плохих - выживать как угодно, вплоть до воровства и торговли собой.
Искаженная психология - им все должны, только потому что они сироты.
Их надо лечить, реабилитировать психологически, вести курсы жизни в большом мире.
Волонтеры этим занимаются, буквально сковородки-кастрюли для выпускников собирают, учат ребят покупать еду, готовить.
Но это капля в море.
Самый простой путь для детдомовца после выпуска - сесть в тюрьму.
Там почти как "дома".
Часто они спиваются, упарываются - контроля нет, ребят несет во все тяжкие.
Получившие квартиры или комнаты становятся жертвами черных риэлторов.
Иногда человек 10 таких вот выпускников продают свои квартиры и сбиваются в одну, там как-то существуют до первых серьезных разборок с милицией.
А система консервативная очень, там мало что меняется, там очень трудно пробивать реформы, менять что-то.
Как ни ужасно - дети это их хлеб, больные дети - это надбавки и льготы для сотрудников.
При малейших неприятностях они что делают - правильно, закрывают двери для волонтеров, "что бы не стучали на них".
Был лет 10 назад сайт одного детдома, дети шли в семьи, был пиар, работа с будущими родителями, акции помощи детдому.
Потом раз - и начальству это не понравилось, потому что возникла перспектива закрытия учреждения, зачем это надо?
Сайт ликвидировали, волонторов прогнали.
Уф, резюмируя - воспитание по Макаренко хорошо для пенитенциарных учреждений, либо для интернатов, где дети все-таки из семьи.
Для разных подростковых клубов и работы с трудными подростками тоже.
Но не для детей, которые с рождения или почти с рождения в Системе.
Для них спасение одно - попасть в семью, чем раньше, тем лучше."  
* http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reactiv...hment_disorder_

----------


## Lampada

http://www.mydears.ru/n/577 
В семье известного  банкира...

----------


## Lampada

Растут удочерённые девочки!

----------


## Lampada

Rising overseas adoptions -- for black American children - CNN.com

----------


## Lampada

Не могу пройти мимо всё тех же усыновлённых деток.  Растут:

----------


## Lampada

Продолжение. 
Папа (усыновитель этих шести деток) решил разводиться с мамой.  Трудновато теперь будет маме.  Она перевезла детей из Салифорнии в Аризону, где жизнь дешевле.   https://picasaweb.google.com/1036477...eat=directlink    https://picasaweb.google.com/1036477...eat=directlink    Help Alexandra and her 6 kids to rebuild life after divorce | Kids & Family - YouCaring   Дети 1.jpg

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

Январь 2017.  С мамой и старшим братом.

----------

